# Repop stingray question



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 10, 2020)

I noticed in another thread someone mentioned that the 99' repops are better then the 2020's. I know they both pale  when compared to the originals. Is there really a big difference between the two. There is an unused 99' on the ebay I'm not sure when I can afford an original and this might due the trick in the interm. Thanks in advance


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 10, 2020)

You would really have to look at each side by side to see the details, but the 1999 bikes have parts that are very nice reproductions of the original parts. The frame, springer fork, tires, pedals, seat and sissy bar are very nice reproductions and look very close to original parts.  

Actually, back when the 1999 reproductions were issued, they also issued the parts used for the bike as replacement parts that could be bought over the counter for your original bikes. The parts looked like the originals and a lot of people use them for thier bikes. Especially the fenders, where originals were difficult to find at the time.

The newer reproductions just generally have cheaper, non-original looking parts. 

Do a Google search and look at pictures of the 1999 reproductions and the more recent reproductions and you'll see the difference. Look at things like the fenders, pedals, seat, sissy bar, etc.


----------



## hashbrown (Nov 10, 2020)

I think the stems are a new style too, from memory at least.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cbustapeck (Nov 11, 2020)

I thought about this issue hard before making my recent purchase and have some thoughts. It really depends on exactly what you want the bicycle for and whether you can find a 2020 Krate at list or less. I did a somewhat in-depth analysis of the 2020 Orange Krate, which I would suggest taking a look at.

At $500 or less for a 2020 Krate, you definitely get $500 of bike for your money. And at $750 or $800 for a 1999 Krate, you get something that looks a lot closer, but also lacks the front drum.

At what the 1999 Krate goes for, I think it’s seriously worth considering a rough $600 Stingray deluxe that you immediately dump a couple hundred dollars into. 

The build quality of the 1999 Krate is definitely better than the 2020 Krate.  $200 better? Absolutely. Beyond that, I am not sure.

I hope that this answers your question. If not, I can go into more detail.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 11, 2020)

I'd just save my money and buy vintage. Why settle for less than what you really want? V/r Shawn


----------

